# Pokemon The Movie: Volcanion and the Mechanical Marvel



## AsPika2219 (Aug 4, 2016)

English trailer in out now!



Release date: TBA

It will comes on DVD or just aired on Cartoon Network on entire world! Stay tune!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 25, 2016)

*UPDATE!!!*

This movie is now aired on cinema in *MALAYSIA* and *SINGAPORE*!!! Release date - *10 November 2016*!!! Available in Malay or English or Chinese or Japanese language! Get ready guys!  For USA, it still under TBA depend on official Pokemon website.

Source:-

Cinema Online Malaysia - http://www.cinema.com.my/movies/det....pokemonvolcanionbm.23244#6QzThAqSdR5ct43l.97
Golden Screen Cinema Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/GSCinemas/posts/1364734553556152
IMDb (Including release date on entire world) - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5889204/releaseinfo

The movie is now running on cinema today! Time for watch it!


----------



## Blue (Oct 25, 2016)

When does this movie take place after the anime?


----------

